
Show HN: JSON summarizer for any Wikipedia URL - meeper16
http://eurekaai.com/recommend/getWikipediaSummaryAPI.html
======
ZainRiz
What are you using to get the summaries? Just spot checked a couple and they
didn't seems like a hit or a miss:

The results for Houston were pretty good:
[http://eurekaai.com/recommend/app/getWikipediaSummary?query=...](http://eurekaai.com/recommend/app/getWikipediaSummary?query=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FHouston&getWikipediaSummary=getWikipediaSummary)

While the results for Microsoft were pretty bad:
[http://eurekaai.com/recommend/app/getWikipediaSummary?query=...](http://eurekaai.com/recommend/app/getWikipediaSummary?query=https%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMicrosoft%0D%0A%0D%0A&getWikipediaSummary=getWikipediaSummary)

------
anonfunction
Since most of the lines have references to footnotes it would be cool to
supply those as well. Or remove them.

